
How not to be a better programmer - utternerd
http://blog.erratasec.com/2016/01/how-not-to-be-better-programmer.html
======
jacalata
"Don't ask for help and don't help other people" I think the author is
confusing being a better programmer with being a more politically successfully
programmer in a shitty organisation.

